# I really don't know what to say about this one but....



## Blueridge Believer (Aug 11, 2008)

This is the kind of lunacy that is driving me ever more into the EP position.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PL2q-8G_I5M]YouTube - What's going on in Christianity? ( Lakeland and more )[/ame]


----------



## Poimen (Aug 11, 2008)

I didn't realize that Jack Black had become a Christian.


----------



## Christusregnat (Aug 11, 2008)

Blueridge Baptist said:


> This is the kind of lunacy that is driving me ever more into the EP position.



I saw the first two minutes, and have decided to leave the Reformed Faith; it's not fun enough!!

Actually, the respectful thing to do might be to get rid of the Vanilla Ice / Sex Pistols hairdoo, and tuck in your shirt. Maybe he needs Jesus to spin him right 'round, baby.

Adam


----------



## Augusta (Aug 11, 2008)

The flashbacks...ugh!


----------



## Seb (Aug 11, 2008)

I think I'm gonna be heartsick. 

It's sad what passes for worship in this country today


----------



## davidsuggs (Aug 11, 2008)

I live in Anderson, SC and we have a church called Newspring. This worries me because they are very much moving in this direction. Most of my friends are now there and it leaves me concerned.


----------



## N. Eshelman (Aug 11, 2008)

I 'like' how it started off with a holiness unto the Lord and ended with an 80s disco party. 

All I can say is that it is good to be RPCNA.


----------



## sotzo (Aug 11, 2008)

Seems to me like positing the only two options being what happened on this video or EP would be a violation of the law of excluded middle.


----------



## sotzo (Aug 11, 2008)

OK. I just lost my lunch....was I correct in hearing that the lyrics to that song were "We have the best dad in the whole world, in the whole world"???


----------



## Reformingstudent (Aug 11, 2008)

Poimen said:


> I didn't realize that Jack Black had become a Christian.


----------



## Richard King (Aug 11, 2008)

I'd like to choose "Trippy Churches" for fifty dollars Alex.


is it..."where would Wayne and Garth go to church?"


----------



## Josiah (Aug 11, 2008)

Coming from a AofG background I can honestly say that I have never seen anything like this while I was in that church. This is utter insanity and I am not at all convinced that Pentacostals and Charismatics can take a very hard stand against it, if they take a stand on it at all.


----------



## JohnGill (Aug 11, 2008)

*All I have to say...*






In the TBSLBFFKYFLRSB we read the following passage:



> "Behold, all authority is given to you in heaven and on earth, go therefore into all the world and beat the living snot out of people in my name, kicking old ladies in the face, tackling Filipinos until their teeth pop out, and kneeing people in the stomach, baptizing them in the name of the Father, the Son and the Shaka-laka-bam!" - The Gospel According to Bentley 23:4



According to the TomInTheBox News Network,


> The TBSLBFFKYFLRSB is expected to go on sale by the end of the week during Bentley's "revival" meetings for $149.95. Each paperback copy will supposedly "heal any sickness or disease."


----------

